# SS Llanishen



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Gents Does any one have or have seen a photo of the SS Llanishen lost in the Moray firth in 1940
All the best and thanks


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Extracted from SHIPPING COMPANY LOSSES OF THE SECOND WORLD WAR.

"LLANISHEN (Captain J.E. Thomas). In Convoy OA.203 which sailed from Methil on 22 August, 1940. Attacked by German bombers when about 20 miles south-east of Duncansby Head at about 10pm the following day and sank in position 58º17´N by 2º27´W. Eight died. Twenty-eight survived. The Makalla was also sunk. See under BROCKLEBANK LINE. The Beacon Grange was damaged.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Ian thats her


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Not a photo but it may be of interest .A line drawing from Merchant Ships of 1939.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings - pics of 2 x Llaninshen on www.photoship.co.uk - hope the one you are looking for is there. BV


----------



## richies (Oct 21, 2013)

*LLanishen*

Hi look at the website www.wrecksite no photo but lots of details

Riches


----------



## richies (Oct 21, 2013)

*llanishen*

Sorry mate thats

WWW.wrecksite.eu or just type in the ships name


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks guys for the replies Apologies for my belated response


----------



## Ukdiver7 (Jan 23, 2018)

My father served as 2nd mate on SS Llanishen under Captain JE Thomas. His Certificate of Discharge shows that he was discharged at Cardiff on 23rd August 1940. This is the date that the Llanishen is recorded as lost both as torpedoed and bombed. My father told me that he was bombed. 8 lives lost.


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

*Llanishen*

I found the attached photo of the above mentioned vessel in the web.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## Ukdiver7 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you. HAs anyone any ideas as to the shipping line?


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

UK diver7. Smiths of Cardiff? Reardon Smith?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

jg grant said:


> UK diver7. Smiths of Cardiff? Reardon Smith?


Evens Thomas Radcliffe, Cardiff (T F)(Thumb)


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Lloyd's List, reprinted 1989;
Vol. 1, Page 116:
23rd (August 1940) / Llanishen /Br / 5053 gross / Leith for Baltimore / In ballast / 58 17 N., 2 27 W./ A. (i.e. Aircraft)/ Crew 36, 8 lost / Remarks: nil.
Aircraft again.


----------



## james hansell (Apr 3, 2012)

Even Thomas Radcliffe Cardiff. sailed on LLangorse early 60s Jim


----------

